#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Duvida entre interligar as torres via fibra (Leigo)

## FMANDU

Salve amigos do under. Tive um crescimento muito rápido em um setor da rede e não achei outra alternativa, sem ser passar uma fibra ate uma torre onde o consumo beira os 180Mb e a demanda aumenta a cada dia.
Pensei em usar duas RB 3011 com as portas SFP, porem tenho algumas duvidas, se alguém puder me ajudar... Para interligar essas RBs que tipo de conector devo usar, um sc apc nas pontas e conectados em adaptadores SPF, para poder encaixar nas Rbs, é isso?

----------


## Bruno

> Salve amigos do under. Tive um crescimento muito rápido em um setor da rede e não achei outra alternativa, sem ser passar uma fibra ate uma torre onde o consumo beira os 180Mb e a demanda aumenta a cada dia.
> Pensei em usar duas RB 3011 com as portas SFP, porem tenho algumas duvidas, se alguém puder me ajudar... Para interligar essas RBs que tipo de conector devo usar, um sc apc nas pontas e conectados em adaptadores SPF, para poder encaixar nas Rbs, é isso?


gbic usa lc-upc vc vai usar cordão scp-upc/lc-upc

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Salve amigos do under. Tive um crescimento muito rápido em um setor da rede e não achei outra alternativa, sem ser passar uma fibra ate uma torre onde o consumo beira os 180Mb e a demanda aumenta a cada dia.
> Pensei em usar duas RB 3011 com as portas SFP, porem tenho algumas duvidas, se alguém puder me ajudar... Para interligar essas RBs que tipo de conector devo usar, um sc apc nas pontas e conectados em adaptadores SPF, para poder encaixar nas Rbs, é isso?


Bom axo melhor vc usar conversor de midia um na central e outro na torre voce compra o kit de conversor a e b, se for distancia curta da para usar um cabo de fibra tipo figura 8 dependendo do vendedor voce pode pedir o tamanho que vc quer ja com conector assim nao vai precisar comprar clivador e etc! Por enquanto kk porque e bom vc ter para um futuro reparo na rede e aconselho pedir conector 3m sao melhores e nao da problema

----------


## FMANDU

Eu estava querendo usar as 3011 com as portas sfp pq já tenho elas. Minha dúvida é saber qual conector usar e qual adaptador sfp usar, essas nomenclaturas é que não sei. Qual conector SC APC ou UPC? E necessário o adaptador para do conector SC para a porta sfp dá 3011 ou é preciso mais um adaptador sfp para conectar?

----------


## ConsultorTik

Vai funcionar da seguinte forma, você irá comprar dois módulos GBIC, e verificar o cabo que ele usa, normalmente ser a lc/upc (nesse cabo são dois conectores normalmente um para Tx outro para RX). Será necessário comprar uma fibra de 6 vias pois é legal ter fibras para manobras.
Esse cordão óptico LC/UPC será fundido nas fibras 1 e 2. Verde e Amarela, na outra ponta a mesma coisa. Atentar-se ao comprimento de onda do modulo SFP. A nomenclatura dos conectores existe para diferenciar o tipo de polimento. O que precisa saber é o seguinte conector APC (Possui angulo de 8° no polimento - Conector Verde), UPC (Conector azul sem angulação). 

Caso tenha alguma dúvida estou a disposição.



Att: Dzyan Mendes - CEO - at ConsultorTik.com.br
Skype: [email protected]
WhatsApp: (35) 9.9853-4244

----------


## jorgilson

Qual a distancia desse link?

----------


## FMANDU

1,5km

----------


## jcmaster85

Boa noite amigo, pode comprar esse kit da tplink http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-link-10km-_JM , uso exatamente no mesmo cenário que o seu, mesma distancia 1,5 km são totalmente compativeis com mk, são conectores lc e precisa somente de um FO, não vejo vantagem em puxar um ptp com esse trafego em 2 FO é disperdício, pode ir sem medo de ser feliz, creio que é o mais em conta que vai achar é tem uma excelente qualidade pelo preço.




> 1,5km

----------


## jcmaster85

E so lembrando sua duvida, não precisa nada alem das GBICs ja que tem os dois lados com rb3011 mk, é so espetar as SFPs, tomar cuidado no lançamento da fibra para não quebrar ou atenuar demais o sinal, não tem segredo, é como se fosse um cabo de rede 1,5km ao conectar vai acender a luz SFP das RBs e o link ta fechado.

----------


## FMANDU

Então só os adaptadores gbic e os conectores LC, correto? Já pedi pra lançar o cabo e a empresa que fez, deixou com conectores SC APC. Realmente não tive tempo para estudar corretamente, mas a necessidade de banda é alta. Existe algum adaptador para converter SC para LC? Ou seria melhor refazer os conectores?

----------


## jorgilson

Faz assim compra dois gbics tplink 321a e 321b, 2000 mil metros de cabo 1fo, 04 conectores sc upc e dois cordoes lc/upc pra sc upc, dois adptador upc.

----------


## jorgilson

Deixa umas sobras de fibra em alguns pontos como travessas.

----------


## jorgilson

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...link-125gb-_JM
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...utilizavel-_JM
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...fibra-20mm-_JM
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...a-scsc-upc-_JM
http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-2km-preta-_JM

----------


## brunozerves

Compra esse par de Gbics 

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M..._JM?source=gps

Não vai ter erro, e avalia o futuro, se daqui a pouco essa fibra pode se tornar um tronco de uma rede GPON ou algo do gênero, não passa drop de 1 via, já passa uma AS com umas vias de sobra...

Abs!

----------


## FMANDU

> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...link-125gb-_JM
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...utilizavel-_JM
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...fibra-20mm-_JM
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...a-scsc-upc-_JM
> http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...-2km-preta-_JM


Amigo, me tira uma duvida: Nesse meu caso não seria necessario somente substituir os conectores por lc/upc e utilizar o gbic? Pra que serviria o Cordão Óptico Sc/upc X Lc/upc e o Adaptador P/fibra Óptica Sc/sc - Upc ??

Seria para fazer a adaptação do sc para o lc? Pra serviria o cordão? Obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## olvbrasil

Recomendo depois buscar a legalização do seu enlace com a consecionaria de energia aqui em nossa cidade eles fizeram o limpa tanto em redes com cto quanto em ptp cortaram as fibras em tantos pedaços que inviabilizou a rede. Minha sorte e que fiz uma rede em fibra em outro bairro e aproveitei pra legalizar todos os meus pops alimentados por fibra. Não aconselho tb tirar o rádio ptp aqui nos pops trabalhamos com switch gerenciado com spanik tree ativado e vlan pq se algum dia tiver algum problema na fibra o pop não fica no escuro.

----------


## jorgilson

O cordão e o adaptador é para vc não precisar da máquina de fusão!

----------


## ericklobo

Bom dia!

Quantos km?

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using UnderLinux mobile app

----------

